# Dlink 2750U + MTS Modem = Unhappy Me!



## montsa007 (Apr 24, 2012)

I bought this DLink 2750U to tether my MTS Mblaze connection.

I am unable to proceed anywhere, please help 

I use Win 7 64Bit.


----------



## Minion (Apr 24, 2012)

Mate MTS sucks speed varies a lot like 10kBps to 256KBps.


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 24, 2012)

Minion said:


> Mate MTS sucks speed varies a lot like 10kBps to 256KBps.



I know I know, for the past 1 week I have been tortured.
And now this Wireless Router refuses to pair up with MTS Datacard!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 24, 2012)

Minion said:


> Mate MTS sucks speed varies a lot like 10kBps to 256KBps.



Wireless connections vary from place to place. I get 3.4Mbps, DL speed of 340KB/s in MTS.


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 25, 2012)

I have been cursed from the past 1 week and download speed is 0.13Mbps while uploads is 0.19Mbps
I feel like throwing my laptop when I use this stupid connection.
Btw the Modem is for sale as its good 4 nothing for me.
Have to get a TPLink tomorrow.


----------



## Minion (Apr 25, 2012)

What is TPlink mate? just want to clear my doubt.


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 25, 2012)

Minion said:


> What is TPlink mate? just want to clear my doubt.



TP Link MR3020, Google it.

TL-MR3020 - Welcome to TP-LINK


----------



## Minion (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks for clearing my doubt


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 25, 2012)

Minion said:


> Thanks for clearing my doubt



No thanks, send me a check of 10k grand


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 25, 2012)

^^Thats 10000000!!! 
***PAYMENT SENT***


----------

